# Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde



## Kiebiz (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Angler!

Im Augenblick sind unzählige Köhler in der Flensburger Förde und auch bei Apenrade und Sonderburg, Egernsund und bis Gelting sind besonders viele Köhler zu finden. Die Fische sind alle aus einer Generation, und zwischen 35 und knapp 50 Zentimeter lang. Ein 40er Köhler wiegt dabei etwa 720 Gramm. 

"Wo kommen die nur her?" werde ich immer gefragt. Immerhin ist der Köhler hier wenig heimisch, und kommt nur selten mal in der Flensburger Förde vor.

Dazu habe ich eine schöne Geschichte zu erzählen, die tatsächlich so geschehen ist wie ich sie hier aufschreibe. Dazu schreibe ich auch etwas von dem Verhalten und dem Wachstum und wie man den Köhler fängt.
Ich beginne mit den Dorschen, denn wegen denen gibt es scheinbar so viele Köhler hier... Gegenwärtig sind ja ebenso auch viele zum Teil sehr große Dorsche in der Förde. Es wurden schon 90er und 85er Dorsche gefangen, viele 70er. Das ist hier sehr selten. 
Die Köhler sind jedoch noch nicht so lange da wie die Dorsche, seit 2012 fangen wir sie massenhaft. Wo kommen die vielen Köhler her?






Die Köhler sind inzwischen oft 40 Zentimeter lang


:s Einmal ging ich in Flensburg runter zum Hafen, bei den Fahrzeugwerken. Dort am Pier fand ich einen Riesenschwarm mit Riesendorschen.  "So was!" dachte ich. "Unglaubliche viele Meterdorsche! Gibt's doch gar nicht!"
Als Angler denkt man im ersten Augenblick, das man ja wohl schnell mal seine Angel holen müsste. Bei genauem hinsehen sah ich dann das die ja einen ganz besonders dicken Bauch hatten, so umfangreich wie nur irgendwas! Die Fische waren über einen Meter lang, besonders große Fische mit herrlichen Zeichnungen. In einem schier unendlichen Laichzug zogen sie langsam und besonders schön anzusehen in etwa zwei, drei Metern unter der Oberfläche entlang.
Es war Anfang Februar und sehr kalt, noch war kein Angler hier unterwegs. "Wenn ich einen raushohle - habe ich einen Meterdorsch... - und morgen dreißig Angler am Kai! Und danach -keine Dorsche mehr...." dachte ich, "...ach ich geh' nicht angeln, das wäre zu schade!" Ich war fasziniert!

Nun wohne ich nur hundert Meter von dem Hafen entfernt wo meine Angel war, aber ich ließ sie da und ging nicht fischen.
Dann habe ich die Fische jeden Tag gesucht, und bestimmt an zehn Tagen gefunden, zum Schluss waren sie so bunt wie nur irgendwas und schwammen immer dichter. "Die sehen aus als würden sie bald laichen!" dachte ich und lachte und ich freute mich, denn in den vierzehn Tagen wo ich sie suchte war kein einziger Angler an dem Kai gewesen. "Wenn die Dorsche hier irgendwo in der Gegend laichen gibt es eine Dorschinvasion!" dachte ich.

Ich erzählte diese Begebenheit den Anglern, die im März zum Heringsangeln erschienen. "Ich habe euch mal die Dorsche vermehrt!" sagte ich. "Wie hast du das denn gemacht?" "Ganz einfach - ich bin nicht angeln gegangen! Da waren unzählige Riesendorsche, ein ewiger Schwarm mit über einen Meter großen Fischen mit richtig dicken Bäuchen und riesigen Köpfen, knallebunte Fische!!" "Du hast uns aber nicht den Hafen mit Minididorschen versaut?" fragte man mich, und ich erwiderte, "Ja!" 
Haha! Das war was und wir hatten viel Spaß, "....das kostet dich dann Wurmgeld weil die Minidorsche immer alle Würmer fressen!" sagte einer, "so viele Würmer kann sich keiner leisten!" "Wurmgeld? Ok, wenn du dann immer 60er Dorsche fängst krieg ich dann für jedes Kilo einen Euro zurück!" "Dann lieber doch kein Wurmgeld..." sagte der Angler und wir lachten.

.
Naja, so wenige Jahre später fingen wir unzählige Minidorsche, überall waren die und kein Wurm war sicher. "Das hat ja gut funktioniert mit deiner wundersamen Dorschvermehrung!" sagte man zu mir. "Ja!" sagte ich und wir freuten und wunderten uns, und das Ereignis sprach sich auch rasch herum.





Schöne Dorsche im Boot

Irgendwann kam einmal ein Bekannter von mir und sagte:" Du hast doch mal die Dorsche vermehrt. Das hat ja gut geklappt, wir haben überall 40er!" sagte er. Dazu muss man wissen das davor so sieben Jahre lang mal gar keine Dorsche hier waren. Dann sagte er: "Ich hab das Gleiche wie du gemacht - mit Köhlern! Wenn da mal ganz viele Köhler sind, dann musst du mal an mich denken dann sind die von mir. Ich habe nämlich im Winter die Laichköhler entdeckt. Dabei habe ich an dich gedacht und das du dann nicht angeln gegangen bist weil sonst unzählige Angler kommen und alle Laichfische rausholen und kein einziger Fisch zum Laichen kommt wenn man nur einen Riesen fängt. Die Fische waren locker über einen Meter lang und hatten pralle Bäuche. Ich hatte es aber noch schwerer als du, du musst hundert Meter bis zur Angel laufen, ich hatte sie hinter mir im Auto und durfte nicht Angeln..." Ich sagte: "Echt? Du hast die Köhler vermehrt? Das finde ich ja toll - vielen Dank! Wenn das klappt..." "Ja, weist du wie schwer da ist ich habe noch nie einen Köhler gefangen und dann finde ich alle Köhler auf einmal und darf nicht angeln, hab die Angel fünf Meter weit weg, die Köhler sind zwei Meter weit weg vom Kai...und dann noch Traumfische, Traumgrößen, ein Köhlertraum, nein ein Köhleralbtraum war das, aus dem man aufwacht ohne Köhler..." Ich sagte lachend, "Nein es ist kein Albtraum weil du dann dann später immer Meterfische fängst!"
"Wenn du wüsstest wie viele Fische da waren! Es war kein Ende von dem Schwarm zu sehen! Und dann nicht zu angeln ist doch bekloppt, oder?"
Diesen Angler grüße ich hier einmal, vielleicht liest er das ja und meldet sich bei mir da ich gerne einmal  eine Bootsfahrt mit ihm machen möchte.

Wir freuten uns und das Ereignis ist wenige Jahre her mit den Köhlern. :s

Jetzt also gibt es diese Köhlerflut. Ich glaube, das in beiden Fällen die Minidorsche wie auch die Miniköhler von den Laichfischen stammen, die wir entdeckt hatten und auch, das die Dorsche und Köhler irgendwo hier in der Gegend zum Laichen gekommen sind.So viele Fische sind da das man die Fische, das Verhalten und das Wachstum gut erkennen kann. Der Köhler ist ein Fisch, der im Verhältnis zum Körpergewicht besonders viel Laich bildet und ist daher ein Massenfisch der zur Plage werden kann, weil er dann die Umgebung leer frisst und wenn er nichts mehr zu fressen findet klein bleibt und zu Kleinwuchs neigt. 





Ein Eimer voller Köhler


:s: "Warum sind einige Köhler so klein, die sind doch alle gleich alt?" fragte mich jemand. 
"Das weiß ich!" sagte ich. 
Ich traf mal einen Fisch-Forscher. Der sagte mir, das man herausfand, das die Larven, die es ganz am Anfang schafften zufällig etwas mehr als die sie umgebenden Larven zu fressen sogleich mehr wachsen und sofort einen Wachstumsvorsprung haben. Dieser Vorsprung bleibt erhalten, da nun diese Fische wiederum aufgrund der Größe mehr fressen können als die anderen die weniger Nahrung bekamen weil am Anfang zufällig weniger Nahrung vorbei kam, und deshalb die größeren wiederum wachsen, während die kleineren klein bleiben und immer hinterher hinken. Dabei erhält sich der Vorsprung und vergrößert sich. 

Dadurch kommen dann oft bald drei Größen vor, bis auch diese sich in mehr Größen verändern wie ich beobachten konnte, denn irgendwann sind einige der großen Dorsche und auch der Köhler die am Anfang den Vorsprung hatten fähig, auch größere Fische zu fressen. Dann jedoch, wenn zum Beispiel der Köhler so weit ist dreht er sich irgendwann um und denkt, das der kleine Bruder da lecker aussieht und ebenso vertilgt werden kann und frisst ihn auf. Er erhält dadurch erneut einen Wachstumsvorsprung weil er jetzt immer viel Nahrung auf einmal aufnimmt und wird rasch zu einem kapitalen Fisch. Und das, obwohl er aus der gleichen Generation stammt, und die kleinsten sind immer noch klein!

Bei den Köhlern in der Förde gibt es gegenwärtig überwiegend die drei Größen 33/35er, 40/42er und 46/48er. Die Fische sind alle gleich alt.

So ist es offenbar bei den Dorschen auch, denn nun sind die Köhler schon mehr als zwei Jahre hier in Massen aufgefallen und die etwas größeren Dorsche, die ja als die Köhler kamen so 50-60 Zentimeter lang waren konnten auch mal einen Köhler erwischen. Die das schafften konnten sind schön groß geworden, ein Angler hat schon in so einem großen Dorsch einen Köhler gefunden und sagte mir, das jetzt Köhlerschnapper da sind und man am besten einen kleinen Köhler an den Haken hängen sollte um einen 90er Dorsch zu fangen. "Einfach unters Boot hängen!" sagte er.

s:
Es kann sein, das die Köhler die Förde irgendwann verlassen. Es sind Schwarmfische die umherziehen. Bis vor kurzem waren die Köhler immer in verhältnismäßig kleinen Pulks unterwegs. Auf dem Echolot auf dem Boot konnte man immer so ein paar hundert Tiere ausmachen. Dann, wenn die Fische vorüber waren war der nächste Pulk immer so einige hundert Meter weiter zu finden. Nun aber haben sich die Pulks aufgelöst. Die Fische am Westende der Förde haben sich neulich zu einem Riesenschwarm zusammengestellt und der war etwa drei Kilometer lang und einen Kilometer breit. Man konnte den Schwarm vor dem Sonnenaufgang beobachten. In der Förde gibt es nämlich eine kleine Ringelwurmart. Diese laicht erst im Juni und kommt immer Nachts ab 12 Uhr etwa heraus. Die kleinen Ringelwürmer die wir hier Drehwürmer nennen drehen sich immerfort um sich selber und locken andere an, dann beginnt ein wilder Hochzeitstanz, den die Fische nicht übersehen...das ganze Meer war voller Fische an der Oberfläche. Vor wenigen Tagen dann sahen wir von Land aus über die Förde, bis rüber nach Dänemark sind es etwa drei Kilometer und man konnte genau sehen wo sich der Schwarm befand. Überall waren die Ringe der Köhler, welche den Ringelwürmern nachstellten. Ein Kilometer Distanz wurde in 15 Minuten bewältigt als der Köhlerschwarm näher ans Ufer kam, und der Schwarm reichte von Sonwik bis Schusterkate/DK.
Einen Tag später waren die Fische im Hafen, und das Bild oben von dem Eimer voller Köhler habe ich gemacht, als hunderte Möwen am Himmel waren und die Köhler Heringe hochjagten und die Möwen ins Wasser stießen. Jeder Wurf mit dem Blinker am Kai war mindestens ein Biss, oft wenn ein Köhler vom Haken ging bissen sofort andere und die Köhler sind auch noch so plietsch das sie versuchen den Blinker den ein Köhler ergattert hat im Drill abzujagen so das der ganze Schwarm mitkommt und die anderen immer den gehakten Fisch und den Blinker attackieren bis man den Fisch den Kai hochzieht.  

Danach waren die Köhler scheinbar weg - aus dem Hafen und der Umgebung. Alle haben sich gewundert. Das liegt sicher daran, das alle Pulks sich gesammelt haben und dann als ein Schwarm loszogen. Aber einige Kilometer weiter habe ich sie gestern ebenso zahlreich gefunden, es ist dann ehrlich gesagt zwecklos zu angeln wenn man eine Forelle oder einen Dorsch haben will weil man sich gegen die vielen Köhler gar nicht wehren kann. Aber die Köhler kämpfen auch sehr gut weshalb es viel Spaß macht sie zu fangen, und Fische von etwa 46 Zentimeter waren auch da.

Der Köhler, den man gewöhnlich als Seelachs kennt schmeckt übrigens sehr gut und ist meist in Fischstäbchen verarbeitet jedem bekannt. "Das sind lebendige Fischstäbchen!" scherzen hier die Angler. Auch geräuchert ist der Fisch besonders gut.

Wer nun Lust hat auf die Fische zu angeln kann es versuchen. Es geht mit Blinkern und Wobblern am Hafenkai besonders gut, auch direkt am Strand wenn dort das Wasser etwas tiefer ist. In der Dunkelheit kommt der Köhler auch direkt im Flachwasserbereich und auch nur wenige Meter vor dem Ufer vor und kann auch mit einer Pose und Wurm, Fisch oder Garnelen sehr gut gefangen werden. Wer mit dem Boot schleppen will fängt mitunter alle hundert Meter einen Fisch bei einer Angel. Man bekommt schon gar nichts anderes mehr. Wenn man keinen Fisch findet, ist der Schwarm nur irgendwo daneben und die Möwen zeigen es oft, wo sie sich ins Wasser stürzen fängt man sofort und bei jedem Wurf. "Wir kriegen norwegische Verhältnisse!  Und dabei sind die Dorsche auch groß geworden wie in Norwegen...!"  sagte ich, Darum dachte ich in den Tagen, das man hier bald Gerät wie in Norwegen braucht wenn die Köhler viel größer und die Dorsche ebenso groß sind. Denn so kleinere Rollen und dünneres Monofil sind dann schnell überlastet. Schon jetzt kämpfen die eigentlich kleinen 45er Köhler richtig stark. Viele fangen die Köhler auch am Heringspaternoster. Dabei gehen aber dann oft fünf Köhler zugleich dran, auch im Hafen von Flensburg, weshalb man hier dann schon stärkere Ruten und Schnüre braucht um die Fische auch die Kaimauer hoch zu bekommen. Immerhin sind es so fünf mal 700 Gramm jedes mal, 3,5 Kilo auf einmal. Auch empfehle ich nicht damit zu angeln, sondern ein Makrelenpaternoster mit mindestens 40er Vorfachschnüren, und eine mindestens Drei-Meter Rute mit starkem Rückgrat. Die Köhler machen nämlich mit den Haken am Heringsvorfach kurzen Prozess, und reißen die Haken schnell ab. Die meisten Angler sind gar nicht darauf eingestellt und versuchen mit zu kurzen oder weichen Ruten fünf Köhler die Kaimauer hoch zu holen, wobei dann meist die Fische halb auf dem Kai liegen, halb die Kaimauer runterhängen und die untaugliche Heringsvorfachschnur an der Mauer ruck-zuck durchreißt. Pilken geht auch, Gummifische lieben die Köhler ebenso gerne und die Köhler beißen auch auf einfach im Wasser hängende Blinker. Dabei haben wir in letzter Zeit bemerkt, das die Fische bereits Ruten die auf dem Boot liegen und wo der Blinker einfach im Wasser hängt fast vom Boot reißen können. Am Kai hingelegte Ruten werden schnell ins Wasser gezogen, so dass man ab jetzt besser Rutenhalter mit nimmt und die Rute gut sichert. Die Köhler sind keine Grundfische sondern kommen in allen Wassertiefen vor. Sie kämpfen hart und tuckern immer nach unten, und ein 46er hat so viel Kraft wie ein guter Dorsch von über 50.

s: Ich frage mich, was die Fische eigentlich im Meer anrichten. Ich angele ja sehr viel, bin oft am oder auf dem Wasser und angele schon seit 45 Jahren, aber so viele Fische einer Art waren selten oder nie da. Die Köhler sind sehr agil und nie ruhig, sie schwimmen im Prinzip im Trupp sozusagen chaotisch herum und sind gerade da, schon wieder weg, dann ganz da hinten und schon hat man den ganzen Schwarm wieder unter dem Boot. Darum dachte ich als ich das beobachtet hatte das der Fisch vielleicht nicht wegzieht. Er blieb; vor dem Winter fragten wir uns, ob die Fische wohl verschwinden aber weil sie so chaotisch hin- und herziehen dachte ich mal, das sie dann keinen Trieb haben um weit voran zu schwimmen um andere Gebiete aufzusuchen. Ich dachte, wenn der Köhler wieder verschwindet - dann wohl zufällig, wenn all die Fische mal aus der Förde herausgefunden haben.

Weil es so viele sind, fressen die Köhler gerade das ganze Meer leer, das sowieso zu Leiden hat und im Grunde genommen eh schon leer ist. Die Köhler sind unglaublich schnell und fangen alles was sie sehen. Es gibt im Hafen schon gar keine Garnelen mehr, dieses Jahr sind auch keine Miniheringe zu sehen, am Strand sind die Räuber auch die Hornhechtbrut regelrecht ausrottend, und nicht nur das, sondern die ganz kleinen Meerforellen sind ebenso weggefuttert worden was für die Forellen in der Förde besonders tragisch ist da man hier ja absurderweise in Ufernähe mit kilometerlangen Netzen fischen darf und die Fischer manchmal 80 Meerforellen in zwei Tagen an einer Stelle rausfischen, die von den Angelvereinen mühsam ein Jahr oder zwei Jahre vorher in die Bäche gesetzt worden sind. Da die Köhler jetzt schon das dritte Jahr die Meerforellen- und Hornhechtbrut dezimierten sind dieses Jahr bereits kaum kleine Meerforellen und auch kaum Hornhechte da, denn die Hornhechte wachen sehr schnell und die 60er sind nur zwei Jahre alt. Daher fällt schnell auf wenn der Nachwuchs von zwei, drei Jahren fehlt weil er gefressen wurde. Immerhin sind irgenwie Millionen Köhler da! Oder weit mehr, hunderte Millionen Köhler, könnt ihr euch das vorstellen?  

 s:s:s:s:s:s:

Und selbst bei den Ringelwürmern haben die Köhler es geschafft diese  so zu dezimieren das es mir bereits auffällt. Die Ringelwürmer sind übrigens nur drei bis fünf Zentimeter lang, und schwimmen immer Nachts im Juni mit offenem Maul herum. Das folgende Bild habe ich am 30. Mai vor dem Dampferlicht aufgenommen, die Würmer wurden von dem Licht angezogen.





Die kleinen Ringelwürmer nennen wir Drehwürmer

Und die Fischer? Na die haben immer unzählige Köhler im Netz. Ein Fischer mit einem kleinen Boot ist beim Reinholen eines Netzes fast untergegangen, weil eine Hälfte der Köhler im Boot war während der andere Teil des supervollen Netzes reingezogen werden musste und das Boot beim Ziehen immer Wasser aufnahm und er nichts dagegen tun konnte weil es beim Ziehen Schlagseite bekam und zu viele Fische unter dem Boot hingen und in dem Boot waren. Ein anderer Fischer hatte in jeder Masche einen Köhler und nach einigen hundert Metern Köhlernetz reinholen riss sein Netz einfach ab. Zentnerweise holen die Fischer raus. Die Angler auch, vor ein paar Tagen fing ein Angler 25-30 Kilo in einer Stunde, als der Riesenschwarm im Hafen war.
Ich frage mich was die Fischer wohl mit all den kleinen Fischen machen aber sie werden sie los. Ich selber setze die meisten wieder rein, sie schmecken aber auch gut.

 Mir fiel dann ein, das es sein kann das die Köhler unser einziger Fisch werden könnte, den man fängt. Würden sich die Köhler erneut so stark vermehren würden sie immer da sein. Dann kann man wie schon jetzt kaum noch angeln, ohne einen Köhler dran zu kriegen, und Heringe, Forellen und alle anderen Fische sind dann kaum noch zu kriegen. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur etwas schwarz gesehen... |uhoh:

Dann habe ich mich gefragt, wie wohl der Köhler hier das Angeln verändert wenn er da bleibt und die Fischer nicht alle rausholen. Dann würden wir in wenigen Jahren immer 'rausfahren, und 75er Köhler fangen, richtig starke Fische! Super Drills wären garantiert, norwegische Verhältnisse eben!
                                                                                             :l
Danach - fängt man einen Meter lange Fische jeden Tag, oder? 


Viel Spaß mit all den Köhlern an der Förde wünscht euch
Tilmann #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Das ist ein erstklassiger Bericht mit tollen Fotos!!

DANKE für das einstellen hier!!!

den hätte ich natürlich auch gerne fürs Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard:
www.Anglerpraxis.de

Wenn Du nix dagegen hättest!

DANKE nochmal für diesen Bericht!!


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Danke Tilmann, für deinen Megabericht. Das sind echt tolle Aussichten.


----------



## sei (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht! Dann werden wir vielleicht bald Speedpilken in der Ostsee?! Könnte ins Auge gehen bei der Wassertiefe! :q Ich selbst hatte letztes Jahr einen Köhler in der Kieler Aussenförde. Dieses Jahr bisher nur Dorsche! Mal abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt! |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ein toller Beitrag von einem Angler mit Sinn für ökologische Zusammenhänge, leider unter den Kollegen die ich kenne, eine klare Ausnahmeerscheinung!
Jedenfalls eine Bereicherung im AB!
Selbst der Schreibstil gefällt.

Jürgen


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Klasse Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen- vielen Dank dafür #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Mein Kenntnisstand ist der, dass sich die Köhler in der Ostsee nicht vermehren können, da der Salzgehalt für die Larven zu gering ist. Demnach würde es sich um eingespülte Nordseefische handeln. Allerdings habe ich mich auch schon mehrfach gefragt, wie dann diese homogene Größenverteilung zu Stande kommt. 

In der Neustädter Bucht fangen wir sie ebenfalls massenhaft. Ende 2011 Anfang 2012 hatte ich mal einen Köhler von genau 80cm in der Bucht. Alle anderen waren in den von Dir beschriebenen Gößenordnungen (bis max. 50cm).

Wäre interessant wenn sich einer der Meeresbiologen mal zu dem Thema mit der Vermehrung in der Ostsee äußern könnte.

Grüße!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Hammer Bericht, vor allem eine tolle Erzählweise.
Danke :m

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie es da weiter geht.


----------



## GeorgeB (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*



> Die Köhler sind jedoch noch nicht so lange da wie die Dorsche, seit 2012  fangen wir sie massenhaft. Wo kommen die vielen Köhler her?



Das vermehrte Köhlervorkommen ist eine Begleiterscheinung, und deckungsgleich mit dem letzten, für die Ostsee lebensnotwendigen Salzwassereinbruch im Jahre 2012.

Wenn die Fische dann auch noch vorwiegend der gleichen Generation entstammen, untermauert das diese These.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

moinsen, 
ich bin zwar kein biologe, arbeite aber mit vielen zusammen...

erst mal hut ab vor dem mega bericht und den gedanken die du dir gemacht hast:m

aber so ein paar kleine macken gibt es doch...
ich fange einfach mal an...

zur fischstäbchenproduktion wird zum größten teil alaska seelachs verwendet (pazifischer pollack) und kein köhler.

dorsche können in der farbe zwar sehr stark variieren, jedoch werden sie zur laichzeit/während des laichvorgangs nicht bunt.
die flensburger förde ist kein laichplatz für den dorsch, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es doch mal passieren kann(aus welchen gründen auch immer)
normalerweise laichen die dorsche der westlichen ostsee(die des beltsee-bestandes) in tiefen von mehr als 20m mit einem ganz bestimmten salz-sauerstoff-temperatur gefüge...passt eine der drei sachen nicht, sterben die eier/bzw die larven ab.
es gibt aber auch einige gebiete, an denen sie erfolgreich bei 14/17m laichen.

es gab in den letzten jahren immer mal wieder starke jahrgänge mit vielen kleinen(und einige zeit später dann auch größeren) fischen-nicht nur in der förde und fische schwimmen, das heißt sie können weite strecken zurücklegen um neue und nahrungsreiche gebiete zu erschließen.
"eure" dorsche wurden also wohl nicht bei euch im hafen gelaicht.

die förde ist eh ein besonderers gewässer...
mal kippt sie komplett um und ist quasi für 6mon bis 2jahre tot, dann passen die bedingungen(salz, sauerstoff usw) und das leben in ihr explodiert quasi...

köhler, auch große schwärme gab es schon immer in der ostsee, mal kamen größere tiere mit passenden, salzigen strömungen zu uns, jetzt kamen kleine.
einige gibt und gab es immer.

die "invasion" begann ja etwa im winter 2012/2013, als salziges wasser die jungtiere von ca 15-22cm aus dem skagerrak zu uns strömte.
sie wuchsen sehr schnell und verteilten sich zwischen bornholm und flensburg.
an einigen plätzen bildeten sie schwärme und "nisteten" sich ein, in anderen ecken gibt es nur sporadisch welche...

in der förde, teilen der mecklenburger und lübecker bucht und in der arkona see sind sie am zahlreichsten.
die größen liegen auch überall zwischen 40-50cm, wobei sie östlicher größer sind(mehr futter wie hering/spott/sandaal).
in der förde haben sie nicht so "gutes" futter-und vielleicht auch nicht ausreichend um schnell zu wachsen.

laichen können die köhler bei uns leider nicht erfolgreich, da sie sehr salziges und tiefes wasser von min 100, eher um die 200m benötigen...
sie werden bei uns wachsen und wachsen und so lange sie futter finden bei uns bleiben, geht ihnen das futter aus(und fische ab 50-60cm brauchen viel futter) werden sie weiter ziehen.
wenn keine "neuen" fische dazukommen, werden es einfach nach und nach weniger...

aber bei der masse an fisch werden es garantiert einige schaffen, die 60/70cm zu knacken 

tom


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Das vermehrte Köhlervorkommen ist eine Begleiterscheinung, und deckungsgleich mit dem letzten, für die Ostsee lebensnotwendigen Salzwassereinbruch im Jahre 2012.
> 
> Wenn die Fische dann auch noch vorwiegend der gleichen Generation entstammen, untermauert das diese These.



Genau so ist es.
Entgegen landläufiger Meinungen und Aussagen, die man oft lesen kann, ist die Strömungsrichtung in den Belten viel weniger von Ebbe und Flut abhängig als vielmehr vom unterschiedlichen Salzgehalt und Temperaturschwankungen. In 2012 sind größere Mengen salzigen Oberflächenwassers aus dem Kattegat durch die Belte in die nördliche und westliche Ostsee gespült worden. Anscheinend hat das den Köhlern gereicht. Man hört und liest ja auch immer wieder von dem einen oder anderen Leng, den es in die Ostsee verschlagen hat, natürlich nicht in Norge-Größe, aber immerhin.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Danke, observer,

wir haben uns überschnitten, sonst hätte ich mir meinen laienhaften Beitrag gespart


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

war doch richtig...
nicht nur leng, auch seehecht, seezunge, pollack und viele kleinere arten sind seit 2/3 jahren vermehrt zu vertreten...

von mir aus darf unser tümpel gerne salziger und damit artenreicher werden|supergri


----------



## Seele (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Toll zum lesen, super Geschichte, super geschrieben.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

@observer
Danke für die Infos. 

@Kiebiz
Wenn auch inhaltlich nicht ganz korrekt, so ist es doch ein mühevoller und gelungener Beitrag gewesen. Danke dafür!


----------



## Fin (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Sehr schöne Geschichte! Klingt wirklich interessant...


----------



## bacalo (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Sehr informativer Thread :m 
Vielen Dank an dem TE aber auch für die #6nachgereichten Info's#6.


----------



## offense80 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ich HASSE lange Berichte, zu viele wissenschaftliche Infos und und und.......UND.....ich fand deinen Bericht ganz ehrlich....suuuuper klasse !!! Es hat riesen Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen, er war absolut nicht langweilig, toller Schreibstil, coole Bilder. Von solchen Berichten werde ich nie wieder sagen das ich sie hasse. #6#6#6#6#6

Danke für den tollen Bericht


----------



## Maifliege (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Vielen Dank! Hat super Spass gemacht.


----------



## Dorschalex (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Das war das beste, das ich seit langem im Anglerboard gelesen habe! Hut ab!


----------



## Kiebiz (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Hallo! 

Danke für all den Zuspruch.
Ich stelle hier ja nur meine Ansicht dar, wer weis wie sich die Fische wirklich verhalten.



Ja und nein sage ich mal, zu verschiedenen Meinungen. Ich glaube nicht an alle wissenschaftlichen Meinungen die verbreitet vorkommen, die besagen das der Dorsch nur drei Laichplätze in der Ostsee hat oder das nur wegen dem eingeschwappten Wasser die Köhler da sind. Dort bei den drei großen Laichplätzen sollte  man übrigens nie fischen und auch nicht in der etwas weiteren Umgebung. Dort laichen aber Riesendorsche die dort vorkommen.

Es ist ja auch auffällig, das bei den Dorschen wie den Köhlern die Laichfische in den Hafen kamen und anschließend von beiden Fischarten undenkbar viele kleine da waren.

Vor etwa 15 Jahren waren aber die Köhler auch schon da. Die damaligen Fische waren zwischen 50 und 60 Zentimeter lang.
Einmal fing ein Angelfreund vom Boot 12 oder 16 Köhler von 60 Zentimetern. Nach vier Jahren waren im Hafen unzählige 80er Köhler und größer und gingen gut an die Angel. 
Dann in den nachfolgenden Jahren wurde immer mal zufällig ein Köhler oder mal drei gefangen.  Und dann wieder ein paar Jahre später erschienen wie beschrieben die großen laichreifen Fische. daher sind es glaube ich immer die selben gewesen die irgendwann in die Förde fanden. Daher dachte ich mal, das es immer die selben sind, ein Schwarm, der es geschafft hat um all die Netze zu schwimmen und sich immer in der Gegend irgendwo aufhält.

In der Förde kenne ich Stellen wo wir in den 70er Jahren schon laichreife Dorsche enormer Größe fingen. Ich vermute das die Dorsche dort laichen. Sowieso vermute ich das das Erscheinen der Köhler und Dorsche im Hafen mit dem unzähligen Nachwuchs der anschließend in Flensburg erschienen ist zusammenhängt und wir hier eigentlich sowieso ein Dorschlaichgebiet haben.

In Egernsund sind auch immer Minidorsche. Dort haben wir schon als Kinder winzigste Dorsche gefangen die mit Sicherheit nicht durch die ganze Ostsee getuckert sind um dort hin zu kommen sondern nur so 5-8 Zentimeter lang waren. Dann müssten ja von den drei bekannten Laichgebieten alle Dorsche in der gesamten Ostsee stammen und Ströme von Minidorschen sich in alle Richtungen vom Laichplatz überall hin ergießen...nein, das glaube ich nicht sondern nur wenn die Bedingen stimmen kommt der Dorsch überhaupt zu laichen aber wo sie stimmen laicht er. Sonderburg ist die Minidorschhauptstadt nirgendwo kann man so kontinuierlich immer Minidorsche finden. Die stammen mit Sicherheit aus der Umgebung und dort gibt es so viele Minni-minidorsche in dem wie ein Unterwasser-Kanion geformten Hafen der sehr tief ist das die bestimmt nicht von der offenen Ostsee bei Rügen oder noch höher bis zum kleinen Belt und dann noch durch die Verirrungsförde nach Sonderburg finden bis sie 8 Zentimeter lang sind.






An jedem Haken ein Köhler


Die Fische liegen mir am Herzen und ich bin schon so lange Angler, das ich auch viel Erfahrung habe. Daher kann ich ja mal sagen das das Meer leer ist und kein Vergleich zu dem Fischvorkommen in den 70ern mit heute zu machen ist. Damals gingen Fischarten an die Angel die es heute kaum noch gibt, so fing man immer die sogenannten Seeteufel, große Fische auch von oft ein bis zwei Kilo, die sind beim Pilken nie mehr an der Angel dran, man angelt ja auf ausgestorbene Fische, oder? Dann fingen wir vom Ufer aus immer unzählige Aalmuttern, die sind so gut wie ausgestorben. Es gibt auch keine Aale mehr früher fing man auch tagsüber immer andauernd Aale, oft kleine, Minischnürsenkel die einem in fünf Sekunden ein Knäuel aus der Schnur drehten. Das Phänomen gibt es gar nicht mehr. Und unzählige Butt die immer beim Dorschangeln an den Haken gingen. Heute stehen die Angler am Kai und Stunden später fahren sie mit meist leerem Eimer wieder heim. Früher waren immer Aalqueen und Butt und ein paar Aale drin und die Glocke an der Angel hat immerzu geklingelt. Daher sagen die Angler hier fast alle übereinstimmend, das das Meer leer ist. Das stimmt und die einfachste Lösung dagegen ist so einfach, das sie schon blamabel genannt werden muss. Man muss nur in Laichzeit der einzelnen Fischarten keine Netze für diese Fische einsetzen. Die Laichzeit ist für Dorsche, Heringe, Makrelen und Butt, und auch für die Forellen und andere Fische wie Sprotten, Sandaale, Hornhechte und Wittlinge und den ganzen Plattfischen auch von den Fischern zu beachten. Dann wenn in der Laichzeit überhaupt keine Netze da sind würde man sich wundern, wie stark der Fischbestand in wenigen Jahren wieder ansteigt. Kein Kutter mit Stellnetzen die an den Kanten entlang gesetzt werden, kein Schleppnetz auf der offenen See, keine Reusen am Ufer und keine Heringsnetze wenn die am Ufer entlang ziehen, keine Netze an den Uferzonen und den weit rausreichenden Sandbänken ganz besonders, wo auch die Meerforellen ja lang müssen bevor sie laichen. Auf diesen Sandbänken sollte man gar keine Netze erlauben. Dabei zähle ich diese Sandbänke wie bei Wassersleben an der Flensburger Förde oder vor Dalsgaard bei Egernsund zu den übrfischtesten Stellen in der Förde: Bei Dalsgaard stehen oft über 10-15 Netze zugleich! Bei Wassersleben kann man wohl an 300 Tagen im Jahr oder mehr mehrere kilometerlange Netze sehen, dort werden auch viele Langleinen ausgelegt und alle Forellen dort werden gefangen, jede kleine, jede große und man kann dort in Wirklichkeit gar keine Fische mehr fangen nicht mal eine Miniforelle verbleibt und nicht mal ein Herring bleibt da übrig. Dann wundern sich selbst die Fischer bei mir wie das kommt das nichts im Netz ist-?? 

Die Ursache warum auf einmal immer so viele Fische von einer Sorte da sind kann auch daran liegen das kein Fisch mehr da ist der Fischbrut frisst. "Dann kommen alle Köhler durch!" dachte ich als ich von den Laichköhlern gehört hatte, "..weil kaum Feinde da sind und dann gibt es eine Köhlerflut." Wir hatten schon mal eine Stöckermakrelenflut, eine Wittlingslut, eine Dorschflut und eine Makrelenflut, eine Buttflut und jetzt eine Köhlerflut.

Weil ich schon so lange angeln gehe kann ich aber sagen, das es früher auch schon dieses Phänomen gab. Damals gingen alle Fischarten im Bestand zurück. Man fing bald gar keinen Butt mehr. Auch kam kein Minnibutt beim Reingehen in das Wasser beim Baden mehr vor, der weghuschte. Das ging viele Jahre. Dann, irgendwann, muss es der Butt geschafft haben zu laichen: Am Strand beim Reinlaufen ins Wasser huschten wieder viele kleine Minibutt vor einem weg. "Der Butt hat es endlich geschafft zu laichen" dachte ich damals erleichtert. Dann hatten wir in den folgenden Zeiten eine regelrechte Buttflut, so viele wie 1968 waren da wo der Butt in Massen vorkam. Ich glaube, das die Meeresfische es nur selten schaffen sich zu vermehren. Das liegt überwiegend daran, das dazu immer bestimmte Parameter stimmen müssen, und nur selten gelingt es oder selten kommt die Brut auch durch. Wenn, dann sind anschließend immer unzählige Fische da. Aber viel zu oft sammeln sich die Fische zum laichen, und kann kommt der Fischer, Netze raus, zack, alle Laichforellen drin, zupp Forellen raus alle braunen Forellen sind sowieso schon im Netz gestorben so dass sie nicht zurückgesetzt werden können - ohne Sinn das Ganze oder? So viele Fische kann man fast nicht hinterhersetzen wie die rausholen. Bei den Dorschen ist es ebenso, die Fische ziehen zum Laichplatz, kurz davor kommt der Schleppnetzfischer, zack, alle Laichdorsche weg. Nur wenn es die Fische mal zufällig schaffen um all die vielen Haken und Netze rum zu schwimmen und überleben bis sie richtig groß sind und dann noch die Bedingungen stimmen gelingt es in Wirklichkeit das die Fische zum Laichen kommen. :vik:





> Das ist ein erstklassiger Bericht mit tollen Fotos!!
> 
> DANKE für das einstellen hier!!!
> 
> ...



@Thomas - Danke! Herzlich gerne. das könnt ihr immer tun, ich habs nicht so mit Urheberrecht...


Vielen Dank für den Zuspruch. Ich habe den Artikel gerne geschrieben und weil gerade das Phänomen da ist hier veröffentlicht weil hier ein großes Forum ist. Schön das es euch gefallen hat!



> Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht! Dann werden wir vielleicht bald Speedpilken in der Ostsee?! Könnte ins Auge gehen bei der Wassertiefe!  Ich selbst hatte letztes Jahr einen Köhler in der Kieler Aussenförde. Dieses Jahr bisher nur Dorsche! Mal abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt!



Speedpilken ja! Die Köhler sind sehr schnell. Ich habe mal geschleppt. Weil kein Fisch anbiss hatte ich dann irgendwann Vollgas gegeben und der Blinker war noch draußen, da knallte ein Köhler drauf. Die sind unheimlich schnell. Aber so schnell Pilken ist gar nicht nötig. Kann sogar ruhig sein der Blinker...Slowmotionpilken....#a




> Mein Kenntnisstand ist der, dass sich die Köhler in der Ostsee nicht vermehren können, da der Salzgehalt für die Larven zu gering ist. Demnach würde es sich um eingespülte Nordseefische handeln. Allerdings habe ich mich auch schon mehrfach gefragt, wie dann diese homogene Größenverteilung zu Stande kommt.
> 
> In der Neustädter Bucht fangen wir sie ebenfalls massenhaft. Ende 2011 Anfang 2012 hatte ich mal einen Köhler von genau 80cm in der Bucht. Alle anderen waren in den von Dir beschriebenen Gößenordnungen (bis max. 50cm).
> 
> Wäre interessant wenn sich einer der Meeresbiologen mal zu dem Thema mit der Vermehrung in der Ostsee äußern könnte.



Aus der Nordsee eingewandert, nö Köhler gibt es in der Ostsee immer schon.
Ja wer weis seit drei Jahren steigt der Salzgehalt an und vor drei Jahren waren die Köhler im Hafen und daher kann es sein, das es die Fische animiert hat hier in der Gegend zu laichen.  Hier um Flensburg gibt es Wassertiefen bis über 20 Meter und scharfe Kanten mit senkrechten Wänden die sogar von einem Meter auf fast 20 Meter einfach senkrecht runterreichen. Da gibt es Strömung und vielleicht laichen die ja auch da.



> dorsche können in der farbe zwar sehr stark variieren, jedoch werden sie zur laichzeit/während des laichvorgangs nicht bunt.
> die flensburger förde ist kein laichplatz für den dorsch, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es doch mal passieren kann(aus welchen gründen auch immer)
> normalerweise laichen die dorsche der westlichen ostsee(die des beltsee-bestandes) in tiefen von mehr als 20m mit einem ganz bestimmten salz-sauerstoff-temperatur gefüge...passt eine der drei sachen nicht, sterben die eier/bzw die larven ab.
> es gibt aber auch einige gebiete, an denen sie erfolgreich bei 14/17m laichen.
> ...




Dazu würde ich sagen das ich die Dorsche ja gesehen habe. In Flensburg kann man wenn man Glück hat mitunter die Dorsche von der Kaimauer beobachten. So ziehen manchmal lange Schwärme in nur 1-4 Metern tiefe, natürlich auch darunter vorbei. Richtig toll ist das wenn so ein Schwarm vorbei kommt. Als die großen Dorsche da waren wurden die Färbungen der Dorsche immer intensiver und mit jedem tTag waren die Zeichnungen noch schöner. Dann rückten die Dorsche immer enger zusammen und danach habe ich sie nicht mehr gesehen. Nur noch den Nachwuchs...an der Angel...so vermute ich. :a

Zu den Laichplätzen. Genau das ist die Frage gleich vor Flensburg ist es über 20 Meter tief. Kann sein das die da gelaicht haben, wir fingen nach einem Jahr immer nicht mal 8 Zentimeter lange Dorsche...also die sind nicht eingeschwommen denk ich mal sondern aus der Umgebung.  



> laichen können die köhler bei uns leider nicht erfolgreich, da sie sehr salziges und tiefes wasser von min 100, eher um die 200m benötigen...
> sie werden bei uns wachsen und wachsen und so lange sie futter finden bei uns bleiben, geht ihnen das futter aus(und fische ab 50-60cm brauchen viel futter) werden sie weiter ziehen.
> wenn keine "neuen" fische dazukommen, werden es einfach nach und nach weniger...



Brauchen die wirklich 200 Meter tiefes Wasser? Das glaube ich nicht.
Na ich sehe die Förde wie einen Irrgarten an. Dabei kann ein Fisch aus der offenen Ostsee immer nur mit Glück bis zum Ende der Förde kommen weil das Wasser aus dem kleinen Belt kommt, in die Sonderburger Bucht läuft, sich da teilt ein Teil geht weiter einer in den Alssensund, Egernsund kommt nachdem das Wasser einen scharfen Zickzackkurs um Holnis rum machte und  nach Flensburg zu gelangen. Darin finden die Fische immer nur höchstens so drei Kilometer breites Wasser vor, und schon stoßen dann wieder auf das Ufer. Darum finden die Fische nicht leicht wieder hinaus. Dazu schwimmen auch die Köhlerschwärme offenbar chaotisch hin und her und finden wohl sowieso deswegen nur zufällig raus. 

Die Larven schlüpfen und einige können mehr fressen als andere, wachsen entsprechend schneller, fressen dadurch eher größere Nahrung und wachsen erheblich schneller ab. Nun sind aber Millionen und zig Millionen Larven geschlüpft und der Köhler frisst die Umgebung leer. Dann sind die größten fähig die kleinen aufzufressen, während die kleinen so klein bleiben auch weil es kaum Nahrung gibt. Die das schaffen diese kleinen zu fangen werden immer mehr, weil es nichts anderes gibt greifen sich die Köhler selber an und dadurch werden es rasch weniger da die Fische sich im Schwarm dezimieren und die kleinen immer mit den größern zusammen da sind. Daher kommen rasch immer weniger Fische vor bis die Fische wieder verschwunden sind. Danach gibt es aber nur noch große Köhler. Diese müssen es dann schaffen zu laichen. Haben sie das erst einmal geschafft, dann kommen Millionen und Millionen Köhler vor... 
Das ist wie ich das sehe und muss nicht so sein.






So schön sind die Dorsche abgewachsen, und schöne Makrelen kamen letztes Jahr auch zahlreich.



> Genau so ist es.
> Entgegen landläufiger Meinungen und Aussagen, die man oft lesen kann, ist die Strömungsrichtung in den Belten viel weniger von Ebbe und Flut abhängig als vielmehr vom unterschiedlichen Salzgehalt und Temperaturschwankungen. In 2012 sind größere Mengen salzigen Oberflächenwassers aus dem Kattegat durch die Belte in die nördliche und westliche Ostsee gespült worden. Anscheinend hat das den Köhlern gereicht. Man hört und liest ja auch immer wieder von dem einen oder anderen Leng, den es in die Ostsee verschlagen hat, natürlich nicht in Norge-Größe, aber immerhin.



Ich glaube auch das Strömungen im Meer sich geändert haben. Dadurch kommt natürlich andere Fauna auch her.
Naja. Genaugenommen müsste man sich fragen ob nicht nur so ein Effekt auftritt das die Fische von ganz wo anders kommen. So komisch es klingt, aber wir haben ja auch Monfische in der Ostsee.

Einmal als Kind da war ich 9 oder 10 Jahre alt und auf einer der ersten der Kieler Woche. Da war das Seewasseruarium, kostete 50 Pfennig für ein Kind. Da ich nicht hinein durfte wegen den 50 Pfennig Eintritt bin ich abgehauen und in das Aquarium unter dem Kartentresen durch - ich ließ es mir nicht nehmen die Fische auf eigene Faust zu besuchen. Damals waren da Mondfische im Seewasseraquarium, und viele andere. Und es waren ehrlich Larven in dem Aquarium. "Da sind ganz kleine Mondfische!" dachte ich. Auf einem Schild stand, das am nächsten Tag das Aquarium geschlossen wird weil man Wasser austauschen wollte. "Die Larven kommen aber in die Ostsee!" sagte ich zu dem Aquariumwärter, der die Larven kaum erkennen konnte und mir sagte, das das Wasser in den Hafen geleitet wird.  Man lies das Wasser immer in die Ostsee, 10 Meter visávi. Darum kann es sein, das über diesen Weg auch andere Fischarten in die Ostsee gelangt sind, wie Kalmare, Bonitos, und auch Köhler, und Doraden, die sind ebenso mal gefangen worden die dort im Aquarium waren. Dort gab es immerhin einen großen Rohrablass und einen Rohreinleiter. Wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das auch nur eine Vermutung, aber wir haben auch mal einen Leng hier, eine Dornhai am Ostseebad, Bonitos sind uns schon an die Angel gegangen, Tintenfische haben wir gesehen und neulich, da fing einer einen Steinbeißer mit riesigen Zähnen - mitten in der Förde. Das sind beliebte Aquariumfische....


Also viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Angeln. Ich grüße herzlich mit einer Meerforelle, das ist mein Hauptzielfisch,
Tilmann


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Moin Tilmann,

da schließt sich der Kreis! Mir kam der Schreibstil doch gleich bekannt vor...
Wir haben uns zu meinen aktiveren Watangelzeiten mal in Flensburg getroffen und ich kenne Deine Beiträge aus dem LMF. 
Es darf bei uns ja zum Glück jeder an das glauben, was er will und da Deine etwas abgefahrenen Theorien niemandem Schaden, kann ich auch gut damit um. Alles Gute weiterhin!

Petri! 
Marius


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Dann hast du also nicht nur die Dorsche in der Ostsee vermehrt, sondern auch dafür gesorgt dass wir Mondfische haben. Der erste Beitrag hat mich schon zum Stirn runzeln gebracht und ich hab schnell geschaut, ob der Beitrag nicht vom 1. April ist. Mit den "Mondfischlarven" aus dem Aquarium setzt du dem Ganzen die Krone auf :q

Nichts für ungut!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

mein gott hast du ne ausdauer beim tippeln
finde gut, dass du so interessiert bist, aber vermutungen der wissenschaft vorziehen....? 
in deinem text sind doch n paar fehler, fehlinterpretationen enthalten...
der text war leider für mein kleines hirn zu lang, um mir alles merken zu könen...

es gibt nicht nur 3 laichplätze, sondern einige hotspots in der gesamten ostsee

makrelen, seelachse, mondfische, meeräschen können in unserer ostsee nicht laichen( köhler wohl nördlich des kattegats)

der "butt"bestand in der ostsee ist in den letzten jahren stark ggewachsen, besonders die scholle hat sich enorm vermehrt

man kan die förde nicht getrennt von allem betrachten

der sinn einer laichschonzeit ist nicht 100% erwiesen, dem bestand ist es egal wann die einzelnen tiere gefangen werden...quotensenkungen, discardverbote und großzügige schutzzonen sind "erfolgreicher"


falls es in eurer ecke wirklich oft/jedes jahr zu großdorsch ansammlungen kommt, melde dich bitte bei mir...das wäre für unser institut SEHR interessant!!!

tom


----------



## Kiebiz (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Hallo Tom!
Also wenn du von einem Forschungsinstitut kommst wundert mich allerdings diese erste Aussage:



> der sinn einer laichschonzeit ist nicht 100% erwiesen, dem bestand ist es egal wann die einzelnen tiere gefangen werden...quotensenkungen, discardverbote und großzügige schutzzonen sind "erfolgreicher"



Na das ist ja wohl quatsch und ist eher so hingedacht vermutet oder? Aber nicht erforscht würde ich mal sagen...
Wenn sich der Dorsch oder andere Fische sammeln und einen dicken Bauch haben laichen ja unzählige Tiere ab.
Fängt man diese sind ja die unzähligen Tiere alle im Netz und nicht am Laichplatz. Ja, da laicht dann keiner mehr, oder?? Dann gibt es anschließend keinen Nachwuchs mehr, oder? Am besten fängt man die hinterher-:g
Mir werden zwar immer Fehler vorgeworfen und viele hier glauben der Aussage der Wissenschaft,  aber da hast du wohl einen Fehler gemacht--- |kopfkrat oder? Und diesen Fehler machen auch all die anderen Forscher, Politiker, Fischer und die Dorschangler die Laichdorsche fangen gehen, die glauben das es so viel Wasser gibt das dazwischen irgendwo ein paar Dorsche verbleiben und daher macht es nichts. Nur ist das totaler Quatsch wie man ja auch an den Beständen sieht. Die Ostsee ist ganz klein man! Wenn's kaum noch Fische gibt sollte man die mal ein paar mal laichen lassen. 

E wie einfach...#6
Also das ist so das man das leicht ausprobieren kann. Man geht zu den Fischern und lässt dann mal in der Laichzeit der einzelnen Arten alle Netze an Land. Ich würde sage, so ein paar Jahre lang lässt man die weg! Alle Stellnetze und auch Schleppnetze und die Langleinen auch. Überall in der Ostsee! In der Nordsee am besten auch. Am besten wären so sieben Jahre, denn dann gibt es schon die ersten Dorsche die davon stammen und schon groß genug zum Laichen sind. Dann kann man hinterher auch mal fischen gehen... Würde man das mit Heringen machen wäre das Meer anschließend aber richtig voll! Ja und die Meerforellen - da sollte man ja wohl kaum eine Fahne da aufstellen, wo die Forelle zum Aufstieg entlang schwimmt. Nach nur wenigen Jahren hättet ihr alle Fische wieder, garantiert. Außer den Arten natürlich die es sowieso schon gar nicht mehr gibt...

Übrigen habe ich etwas beobachtet. Das ist, das viele Fische im Meer es nur selten schaffen, überhaupt zu laichen. Nur wenn es mal eine Fischart geschafft hat gibt es immer eine Schwemme, wie beim Butt, der hat es vor ein paar Jahren endlich mal geschafft zu laichen weshalb es gegenwärtig wieder etwas mehr gibt. Bei dorschartigen ist es ebenso wie bei den Plattfischen. Meistens werden die Fische vorher abgefischt. Der Fischer fährt ja raus und weis genau wo die sich sammeln und fängt immer im Winter den Butt weg, bevor er gelaicht hat, den Dorsch auch. Daher wirkt es immer fatal, wenn ausgerechnet in einem Jahr in dem es die Fische schaffen könnten zu laichen und die Brut auch durchkommen würde die Laichfische weggefangen werden weshalb es sinnvoll ist, eine Laichzeit zu bestimmen in der nicht gefischt wird. Vor allem im gegenwärtigen Zeitraum wo es nachweislich viel zu wenig Fisch gibt.

Ein Beispiel haben wir mal selber erlebt. Ein Fischer hatte immer eine extra Genehmigung, die Netze nach (blabla)alter 'Tradition' wie der Großvater es tat...und so weiter...auszubringen und sperrte das Ufer bis auf einen Meter zum Strand und so 300 Meter weit raus ab, wenn die Heringe kamen. Dabei hatte er immer alle paar Hundert Meter ein solches Netz. Also da kam gar kein Fisch dran vorbei. Im Hafen fingen wir in der Zeit mal einen Hering manche zwei... und alle stöhnten immer weil der Hering so rar wurde. Ist aber auch klar wenn er gefangen wird während er zum Laichen zieht.

Dann wurde der Fischer krank und die Netze fehlten im folgenden Jahr. Daraufhin hatten wir dermaßen viele Heringe im Hafen das den Leuten die Fische hier so gut wie nie zuvor an die Angel gingen. 
Der Effekt war, das wir so viel Heringsnachwuchs hatten das man überall die Schwärme Minniheringe sehen konnte, so unglaublich viele! Und in den folgenden Jahren hatten wir wieder viele Heringe, bis die Netze wieder da waren. Dann fingen wir alle mal einen oder zwei Heringe...:#a:a

Naja ich denk manchmal, was die Forscher da wohl denken die  versuchen herauszufinden woran es liegt das die Fische immer weniger werden? Man kann ja ruhig Netze setzen, aber so dass man in der Laichzeit mal Pause macht dann bleibt auch der Fisch im Meer. Außerdem sollte man nie das Ufer und die Sandbänke abstecken. Und nicht 365 Tage im Jahr immer die selben paar Kilometer Strecke mit bis zu 2 Kilometer langen Stellnetzen abfischen. Das begreifen die Forscher, Fischer und auch die Politiker bislang nicht - #t  Komischerweise denken aber fast alle Angler das man nicht in der Laichzeit mit Netzen fischen sollte...#h


Ob die Köhler in der Ostsee laichen - da waren ja laichreife Fische. Ich glaube aber das der eingewanderte Fisch keine andere Chance hat insofern, als das er ja irgendwann hier erscheint, und - zwangläufig trotzdem laichreif wird. Dann drängt es den Fisch freilich zum Laichen und also laicht er und wenn es klappt, tja dann gibt es den Fisch anschließend milliardenfach wo es ihn einst hinverschlagen hat. Komisch ist, das kaum einer glaubt, dass das Aufeinanderfolgen von dem Erscheinen der riesigen Köhler-Laichfische in Flensburg und Apenrade und das anschließende Minifischaufkommen an Köhlern zusammenhängen kann. Übrigens sind die großen Köhler auch noch irgendwie da und einer hat einen über einen Meter langen Köhler vor einem halben Jahr gefangen.

Deswegen, weil immer Fehler angesprochen wurden die ich gemacht habe welche auch immer, sage ich mal das ich ja nur beobachte und aus meiner 45jährigen Erfahrung als leidenschaftlicher Angler und der Beobachtung des Meeres resultierte. Dann, wenn man beobachtet das Laichdorsche da sind und danach unzählige 7 Zentimeter Dorsche da sind, naja, dann sagt der Forscher die sind wohl eingeschwommen und irgendwo von Rügen her,  und ich sage mal, '...ne die sind von hier...!' 
Man kann auch hingehen und wie die Forscher sagen: 'Ah, erst riesige Laichköhler und dann ne lauter Miniköhler? Das kann nicht zusammenhängen...sind vielleicht aus der Nordsee gekommen, die lütten!' 
Naja lustiges forschen...#6. 

Die schmecken übrigens gut geräuchert die Köhler. Gestern habe ich mal geräuchert, sehr lecker, aber die Farbe bleibt schwärzlich...







Ach ja ob man die Förde extra betrachten muss, sagte ich ja gar nicht aber die Förde ist eine Besonderheit wegen der verwinkelten Struktur, den Einflüssen vom Alsensund, dem  kleinen Belt und dem Noor, aber auch wegen dem geringen Abstand der Ufer, meist zwei Kilometer, höchstens drei Kilometer ist die Innenförde breit und meistens nur 10-20 Meter tief. Die Politiker denken, deswegen kann man hier ruhig die Uferzonen abstecken weil die Förde so schmal ist, und deswegen haben die das auch erlaubt. Daher tun das hier alle Fischer, denn da sind ja auch die Fische. Allerdings gibt es in der Förde immer wenig Fische - weshalb man wie in anderen Meeresgebieten auch die Netze viel weiter weg aufstellen sollte und die Gesamtnetzkilometer und die Netzlänge des einzelnen Netzes stark reduzieren sollte ebenso wie die Dauer mit der ein Netz überhaupt gefischt werden darf und auch wie viele Tage im Jahr welche Strecke befischt werden darf. 

So dicht setzt man hier mitunter unter Land, das man sich wundert! Auf dem Bild unten kann man es sehen. |bigeyes
Vier Kilometer Netze darf eines der Lüttfischerboote an Bord haben. Die Förde hat nur ungefähr 50-60 Kilometer, auf der anderen Seite vielleicht 80 Kilometer Uferlänge. Dabei gibt es so viele Fischerboote auf beiden Seiten, das man bestimmt etliche male die Förde abstecken kann. Schon 15 Boote genügen längst, um das gesamte Ufer der Flensburger Förde auf der deutschen Seite ganz abstecken zu können, wenn jedes Boot vier Kilometer Netz raus ließe...|bigeyes 

Ja da fragen sich die Forscher wie die Politiker und selbst die Fischer doch tatsächlich warum kein Fisch mehr da ist wenn das ganze Jahr über die Fischer ihre Netze draußen haben??? Die netten Leute vom BSH haben ja zwei Jahre lang die Förde vermessen. Die sagten mir, das sie ganz und gar entsetzt sind über den geringen Fischbestand in der Förde und das sie fast nirgends Fischschwärme fanden. Immerhin haben die jeden Meter Wasser überfahren und ausgemessen, haben ein Echolot das dreißig Meter weit rechts und links vom Schiff alles sehen lässt und dennoch selten Fische gefunden. An dieser Stelle grüße ich die Mannschaft vom Vermessungsschiff hier einmal herzlich, es waren übrigens alles Angler auf dem Vermessungsschiff und war hoch interessant.

Hihi. Naja, kurios ist das weil die Ursachen wegen denen das Meer leer ist ja so offenbar sind so das ich nur drüber lachen kann, |rolleyess warum man den Umstand nicht an der Wurzel packt, die Fische ziehen und laichen lässt und dann - fischt.

Viel Spaß beim Fischen wünscht euch

Til #:





Nur 10 Meter vor dem Ufer: Fahne von einem Fischernetz nahe Flensburg


----------



## Loobic (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Tolle Berichte von Dir - mein vollster Zuspruch!

Wissenschaft, das sind alles nur Thesen (Vermutungen)! Es hält solange, bis der nächste aufgrund z.B. neuer Erkenntnisse halt eine bessere These (auch dann wieder ohne Anspruch auf Endgültigkeit!) aufstellt.

Bitte vertraue weiterhin auf Deine Erfahrungen, damit liegst Du aus meiner Sicht seeeeehhr richtig!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

moinsen,
wie gesagt, wenn du der wissenschaft-und damit dem fischbestand der ostsee helfen willst, melde dich einfach bei mir sobald du in der förde große laichreife/laichende dorsche, oder köhler siehst.
das wäre sehr interessant und in teilen auch "neu"!
behälst du diese informationen für dich, kann die wissenschaft/politik nicht helfen...

in diesem sinne...

genieße den fischreichtum
petri


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Naja, Hauptsache einer versteht die ökologischen Zusammenhänge in der Ostsee. Das ist doch schon mal gut.

Was mich aber noch interessiert, du hattest doch mal die 7 cm Dorsche gefangen. Stippst du mit Maden in der Ostsee, oder haben sich die 15 Gramm Fischchen nen Pilker gegönnt? #d

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Kiebiz (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Nein aber wir angeln oft mit Pose und Wurm im Hafen und die Minnis waren zwar nur selten bissen aber an der Pose direkt an der Mauer auf einen Tauwurm an.


----------



## ragbar (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Irgendwo hat der Kiebitz doch ein Stück weit recht. Warum muß es unbedingt die massivste Netzfischerei geben. Einfach mal einschränken, Schutzzonen ausweisen und Fischereiaufsicht ausweiten. Würde bestimmt Wunder wirken.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Das hat doch auch keiner in Frage gestellt, oder? 
Aber die Aussagen zu Laichgeschäft und -plätzen darf man schon kritisch  hinterfragen, zumal sie jeglichen Nachweis vermissen lassen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ich bin nur froh, dass die damals im Kieler Aquarium nur "Mondfischlarven" hatten. Wären das Jungfische vom Weißen Hai gewesen, hätte Kiebitz die vermutlich auch in der Ostsee vermehrt. Wobei sich das natürlich wiederum positiv auf die Fischbestände in der Ostsee ausgewirkt hätte, weil kein Watangler und Bellyboatfischer mehr unterwegs wären 

Sehr unterhaltsamer Beitrag!

Björn


----------



## quincy73 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Moin!
Passt jetzt vlt nicht unbedingt zu den letzten postings aber naja...
War am letzten WE vor Fehmarn aufm Kutter unterwegs.
Dabei hatte ich beim relativ schnellen Einholen meines Gufi 3-4x Attacken im Mittelwasser und musste an diesen Thread hier denken...
Bei der letzten ist er endlich kleben geblieben und ich hab nen mittfünfziger Köhler gefangen.:vik:
Soviel zur "Mefo-Theorie" von Mitanglern...#d
Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit (hoffentlich mal wieder mit nem "eigenen" Kleinboot) sicherlich mal gezielter speedjiggen.


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*



Findling schrieb:


> Moin Tilmann,
> 
> Rauch nicht so viel Rauchkraut und alles Gute weiterhin!
> 
> ...





Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Dann hast du also nicht nur die Dorsche in der Ostsee vermehrt, sondern auch dafür gesorgt dass wir Mondfische haben. Der erste Beitrag hat mich schon zum Stirn runzeln gebracht und ich hab schnell geschaut, ob der Beitrag nicht vom 1. April ist. Mit den "Mondfischlarven" aus dem Aquarium setzt du dem Ganzen die Krone auf :q
> 
> Nichts für ungut!
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Rauchkraut, erklärt dann doch einiges...


----------



## Kiebiz (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*



> Das mit dem Rauchkraut, erklärt dann doch einiges...




Ja einige wollen mich immer verhöhnen und schreiben so einen quatsch weshalb ich eigentlich schon aufgegeben hatte in Angelforen etwas zu schreiben und dabei wohl auch bleibe.- Leidenschaft Meerforelle eben...



> Aber die Aussagen zu Laichgeschäft und -plätzen darf man schon kritisch hinterfragen, zumal sie jeglichen Nachweis vermissen lassen.


Naja ihr schimpft immer rum man kann sich doch mal fragen woher die Einwanderer kommen. Ich sagte ja schon das ich nur aus meiner Beobachtung heraus gefolgert habe. Muss ich mit einem Forscher erst mal runter und Beweise sammeln?

Wer's nicht verträgt was ich sage - tja, kann ich auch nichts machen. Ist ja nur eine Vermutung worüber man sich nicht aufregen sollte, sondern man sollte die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen.

Komischerweise gab es offensichtlich kleine Larven in einem Seewasseraquarium mit Mondfischen. Weil es jetzt so große Mondfische gibt VERMUTETE ich das es die Lütten aus dem Kieler Aquarium stammen könnten - wer weis die kleinen Tintenfische und Kalmare gab es dort übrigens ebenso und sind ja auch rund herum um Kiel seither an den Küstenstrecken bis Flensburg und Fehmarn immer wieder an zu treffen - komisch wo die wohl herkommen?? Vielleicht sind sie sie ja doch aus dem Aquarium ausgebüxt.

Ich sehe das aber alles nicht so eng und bin nur ein Beobachter der mal sagen wollte was er erlebt hat, nämlich jemanden zu treffen der traf mal einen Schwarm laichreifer Köhler im Flensburger Hafen und komischerweise haben wir jetzt ganz viel Köhler - wie kommt das nur? Na, vielleicht haben die ja doch gelaicht.

Ich wünsch euch immer viel Glück beim Fischen
Tilmann


----------



## Fishstalker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ich finde deine Beiträge super und hoffe, dass du weiterhin posten wirst! #6 Petri zu den Fängen und guten Appetit!


----------



## mr.ingmar (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Den Beitrag mit dem Rauchkraut empfinde ich als eine Frechheit. Da lebt ein Mann 45 Jahre als Angler an der Flensburger Förde und seine Beobachtungen und Theorien werden in Frage gestellt und das zum Teil wegen so eines dummen Klischees. Schade d'rum.

Wer allen Ernstes glaubt, dass die Fische nicht in der Lage sind neue Lebensräume zu erschließen und sich zu entwickeln, kann per Definition kein Wissen schaffen. Von daher drücke ich dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du bald wieder einen Schwarm großer Fische entdeckst und dich bei denjenigen meldest, die die Instrumente besitzen, um nachzuforschen.

Flora und Fauna entwickeln sich ständig weiter - in den 50er Jahren wurden noch Tonnenweise Blauflossen - Thuns in Dänemark gefangen. Die waren also durchaus "heimisch".

Auch andere exotische Arten "verirren" sich regelmäßig in unsere deutschen Meere - darunter eben auch Mondfische, Schwertfische, Conger oder verscheidene Rochenarten. 

Die ganze Geschichte mit den Köhlern steckt nach meiner Ansicht noch in den Kinderschuhen und wer jetzt schon Möglichkeiten ausschließt, wird zur "Wahrheitsfindung" nichts beitragen. 

Viel Glück und danke für das Teilen deiner Beobachtungen und Ansichten. Du hast jedenfalls jetzt schon viel mehr zur Klärung der zahlreichen offenen Fragen beigetragen als diejenigen, die dich hier kritisieren. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Spitzenbericht Tilmann, liebevoll geschrieben, detailliert beobachtet. #6 Für solche Beiträge lese ich im Anglerboard. Ein großes Dankeschön dafür. 

Zu anderen Stimmen:
Zweideutige Bemerkungen über "Rauchkraut", die in erster Linie darauf abzielen, die Glaubwürigkeit von Autoren wie Tilmann zu untergraben, sind so überflüssig und fehl am Platze in einem sachlichen Diskurs, wie z.B. Bemerkungen über Religion, vegetarische Essgewohnheiten, polititische Einstellungen, (fehlendem) Alkoholkonsum, Automarke, oder wie auch immer geartete Abweichung von einer "Norm". Einer Norm, die nichts anderes darstellt, als den Bodensatz einer bequemen, unbewußten Gesellschaft, die abweichende Denkweisen, Meinungen und Haltungen grundsätzlich als eine Bedrohung, zumindest aber als nicht ernstzunehmend betrachtet. 

Beispiel Quastenflosser: Von der Wissenschaft als ausgestorben betrachtet, nach 90 Millionen Jahren wiederentdeckt von,... genau: einem ortansässigen Fischer! Es gab damals bei der Entdeckung zahlreiche "Wissenschaftler", die sich zu der Entdeckung mit "Unmöglich!" geäußert haben.

Nur EINES ist sicher: Nichts ist sicher! Und vielleicht noch nicht einmal das... |rolleyes



LG, C.


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ich denke, es sind durchaus Fakten genannt worden, die im klaren Wiederspruch zu der hier vorgetragenen Hypothese stehen. Das Köhler in der Ostsee laichen ist mit dem jetzigen Stand der Wissenschaft nicht zu vereinbaren PUNKT! Wenn jemand etwas anderes behauptet und seine Behauptung nicht beweisen kann, ja nicht einmal stichhaltige Indizien zu liefern vermag, dann gibt es Gegenstimmen, das ist so, wenn man versucht “neues Wissen zu schaffen“ und es ist nebenbei bemerkt ein unverzichtbarer Prozess  bei der „Schaffung von Wissen“. 
Am Ende stützt der TE seine Hypothese auf Beobachtungen, die außer ihm bisher keiner bestätigen kann oder will. Er behauptet sogar mit seinem Verhalten maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die derzeitige Situation genommen zu haben. Das halte ich schlicht und ergreifend für grotesk!  Das gesamte System Ostsee ist so groß, komplex und vielseitig, da spielt es echt keine Rolle ob der TE in Flensburg seinen Haken ins Wasser hält oder nicht und ob er bereits seit 40 Jahren an der Förde angelt oder erst seit gestern Abend ist genauso unerheblich. Den zarten Hinweis darauf, dass sich das vermehrte Auftreten der Köhler in der Ostsee, zufälligerweise zeitlich genau mit der Einschwämmung großer Wassermassen aus der Nordsee überschneidet, wurde einfach ignoriert bzw. als unvorstellbar abgetan… Sry, aber auf diesem Niveau beteilige ich mich nicht an wissenschaftlichen Diskursen.
Jetzt zur Kritik bezüglich meiner zweideutigen Anmerkung. Die ist nicht unberechtigt, das gebe ich zu. Geht vielleicht auch zu weit, ich werde es daher jetzt löschen. Ich habe aber schon Erfahrungen mit dem TE und zwar nicht nur über das I-Net, sondern auch im persönlichen Gespräch. Im LMF haben ähnliche Theorien des TE schon zu seitenlangen Diskussionen geführt, die zumindest zeitweilig das gesamte Forum in Atem gehalten haben. Am Ende hat die Erfahrung dort gezeigt, dass einem nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als den TE und seine Hypothesen fortan einfach zu ignorieren, bzw. ihn als das zu akzeptieren was er ist, nämlich ein ausgeflippter Typ mit äußerst unkonventionellen Ansichten (ich hoffe das ist jetzt politisch korrekt formuliert).
Es bringt nämlich nichts, sich über etwas oder jemanden zu echauffieren, der gegen jedes Argument und gegen jede Logik immun ist. Mit meiner Anmerkung wollte ich lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass eine Diskussion auf sachlicher Ebene und mit offenem Ausgang nicht möglich ist und es sich nicht lohnt, sich in eine solche zu verrennen.

@ mr. Ingmar
Lies Dir den Thread doch einfach nochmal durch. Du scheinst es nicht verstanden zu haben, obwohl Du die Lösung selber schon nennst. Die Thunfische waren übrigens keine ganzjährigen GÄSTE in der Ostsee, es gab sie nur im Kattegat und das auch nur periodisch. Heimisch? 
Ausdehnung und Eroberung neuer Lebenräume; klares Ja. Aber das hat auch Grenzen. Deshalb werden Eisbären niemals in der Wüste heimisch werden, oder?

@C. 
Der Fischer hat einen Gegenbeweis (Quastenflosser) geliefert und die ursprüngliche Hypothese damit falsifiziert. Wo genau liegt jetzt die Parallele zu diesem Fall? 
Im übrigen möchte ich Dich dringend davor warnen, mir einen Umgang mit Randgruppen oder Andersdenkenden zu unterstellen, der auch nur im entferntesten an nationalsozialistische Praktiken erinnert. Dagegen werde ich mich zu wehren wissen.

Grüße!


----------



## mr.ingmar (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

@Findling
Das ist zwar nicht an mich gerichtet gewesen, aber  nationalsozialistische Praktiken? Wegen des Absatzes, der mit "zu den  anderen Stimmen" beginnt? Nicht dein Ernst oder?


Zu mir: Ich hab' durchaus verstanden. Für mich geht es hier um Respekt, lieber Findling. Und das bedeutet, dass ich auch mal über Mondfischlarven im Kieler Aquarium und über "Einflussnahme" eines Anglers hinwegsehe, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass hier ein alteingesessenes Mitglied unserer Gemeinschaft seine Ansichten teilen möchte und nicht stattdessen in aller Öffentlichkeit breit trete, dass wir es hier mit einem Raucher zu tun haben. 

Es sind doch längst alle Antworten gegeben worden - Strömungen tragen die Köhlerlarven in die Ostsee. Aber normalerweise schwimmen die Köhler im laichfähigem Alter dann auch zurück in die Nordsee zu ihren Laichplätzen - wenn der TE behauptet er (oder ein Bekannter) hätte ebensolche Köhler entdeckt, dann ist das allemal interessant. 
Ob und was das zu bedeuten hat kann ich nicht einschätzen und ich habe dazu bisher keine weiteren vernünftigen Ansätze gelesen, außer dem wiederholtem Pochen darauf, dass sie hier nicht laichen können. Und selbst das ist nur eine Hypothese, die bisher nicht falsifiziert wurde.


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*



mr.ingmar schrieb:


> @Findling
> Das ist zwar nicht an mich gerichtet gewesen, aber  nationalsozialistische Praktiken? Wegen des Absatzes, der mit "zu den  anderen Stimmen" beginnt? Nicht dein Ernst oder?.



Ich lass mich nicht als Randgruppen-Dissender möchtegern “Normalo“ hinstellen und das von jemandem, der nicht einmal genug Arsch in der Hose hat mit seinem Namen zu unterzeichnen. Die von C. beschriebenen angebl. Bedrohungsszenarien für "Normale Menschen" finden ihren Ursprung in aller Regel in rechtsgerichteten Gedankengut. Davon will ich mich betont distanzieren und jede Unterstellung in dieser Richtung wird eine Anzeige meinerseits nach sich ziehen. So viel dazu.



mr.ingmar schrieb:


> Zu mir: Ich hab' durchaus verstanden. Für mich geht es hier um Respekt, lieber Findling. Und das bedeutet, dass ich auch mal über Mondfischlarven im Kieler Aquarium und über "Einflussnahme" eines Anglers hinwegsehe, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass hier ein alteingesessenes Mitglied unserer Gemeinschaft seine Ansichten teilen möchte und nicht stattdessen in aller Öffentlichkeit breit trete, dass wir es hier mit einem Raucher zu tun haben..



Respekt muss man sich bei mir verdienen. Den gibt es nicht geschenkt. Über welchen geistigen Dünnsinn ich hinweg sehen kann oder muss, entscheide allein ich, nicht Du. Gründet doch einfach eine spirituelle Glaubensgemeinschaft und vermehrt invasive Arten in der Ostsee. Meinen Segen habt Ihr!
Nebenbei bemerkt, bin ich schon 8 Jahr länger Mitglied dieser Gemeinschaft, auch wenn sich mir nicht erschließt was das mit der Sachlage zu tun haben soll. 



mr.ingmar schrieb:


> Es sind doch längst alle Antworten gegeben worden - Strömungen tragen die Köhlerlarven in die Ostsee. Aber normalerweise schwimmen die Köhler im laichfähigem Alter dann auch zurück in die Nordsee zu ihren Laichplätzen - wenn der TE behauptet er (oder ein Bekannter) hätte ebensolche Köhler entdeckt, dann ist das allemal interessant.
> Ob und was das zu bedeuten hat kann ich nicht einschätzen und ich habe dazu bisher keine weiteren vernünftigen Ansätze gelesen, außer dem wiederholtem Pochen darauf, dass sie hier nicht laichen können. Und selbst das ist nur eine Hypothese, die bisher nicht falsifiziert wurde.



Meine Fresse, weißt Du überhaupt was eine Hypothese ist und was Falsifizierung heißt? Das Köhler nicht in der Ostsee laichen ist keine Hypothese sondern eine Theorie und natürlich ist die nicht falsifiziert! Dann wäre es nämlich eine wiederlegte Theorie. 
Mit der Bildung ist es wie mit dem Respekt. Beides muss man sich erarbeiten.


----------



## Hybrid (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Lieber Admin,

kannst Du bitte endlich diese besserwissenden, rechthaberischen Nervensägen den Ast absägen....

Danke Hybrid


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Besserwissen und nerven darf jeder - aber jeder sollte sich sich auch in solchen Diskussionen an die Nettiquette halten, will er keine Punkte kassieren.

Gilt für ALLE hier..

Danke..


----------



## ragbar (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, hier im Forum mal die Ignorierfunktion zu nutzen, jedenfalls sind die Absonderungen dieses einen Users hier erstmal weg .......


----------



## nunmato (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Hallo,
nette Angelstory von Kiebitz.War einfach nett . Hier verschmelzen Wissen und Story.Da gibt es nix zu kritisieren.
Vor allem die letzten Schreiber sollten sich mal ihre Rute schnappen und ein wenig entspannen.

Ich selber beangle auch die Förde.Ich glaube die Köhler könnten Fluch oder Segen für die Förde sein.Im Moment freue ich mich über die Fänge-das macht doch einfach nur Spaß die Dinger raus zu holen.Mein Sohn fragt täglich wann es wieder los geht.Also-geht angeln !:vik:


----------



## Tomasz (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Tolle Story von jemandem, der sehr gut beobachtet und sich dazu seine Gedanken gemacht hat. Ob es so ist wird vielleicht die Zukunft zeigen. Die Geschichten vom TE sind jedenfalls sehr anschaulich und amüsant geschrieben. Danke dafür!
Die Wissenschaften sind sicher ein richtiges und wichtiges Instrument die Welt zu erklären. Manchmal können aber auch Beobachtungen in der "freien Wildbahn" mehr neue Anregungen und Forschungsansätze bringen als 100 Seiten Doktorarbeit am Schreibtisch. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## nunmato (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

* Aufruf zur Fischumtaufe*

...ich werde beim nächsten "Köhler" ,den ich garantiert fangen ,laut rufen 

"Juhuu -ich habe einen Tilmann gefangen..."#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Hier, da hat T. wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet:

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Zwei-Buckelwale-besuchen-die-Ostsee-article13308641.html

Das schreit doch förmlich nach einer Vermehrung in der Flensburger Förde. Obwohl nachher fressen die die ganzen Köhler. Dann war alles umsonst. 

Vielleicht hat das Geomar aber auch einfach wieder das Wasser ausgetauscht?!? Wer weiss, wer weiss...


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*



Findling schrieb:


> Hier, da hat T. wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet:
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Zwei-Buckelwale-besuchen-die-Ostsee-article13308641.html
> 
> ...



Meinst nicht auch das es besser für die eigenen Nerven ist einfach nur darüber zu lächeln |supergri ??? Lass doch gut sein . Mit den Walen find ich allerdings sehr geil , zudem ich gerne mal mit einem schnorcheln würde #6.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Hast mal wieder recht Onkelchen, aber Du musst auch zugeben, die Vorlage war einmalig! Die konnte ich einfach nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen... aber keine Sorge, ich bin gaaaaanz entspannt. :g


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ja , sogar die Perfekte Vorlage , und ich bin erst recht entspannt , gehe nämlich gleich zum angeln :m.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Neustadt? Will eigentlich auch heute noch hochfahren aber hier gießt es gerade wie aus Eimern...


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Geschichte von den Köhlern in der Flensburger Förde*

Ne  , Vereinsteich .


----------

